# Clinics for over 40's?



## jingle (Nov 10, 2004)

Does anyone know of any clinics which have a program for over 40's. Having had a follow up appointment I am not sure what else can be done apart from cross fingers and get in as many go's as possible. Have had 2 miscarriages out of 6 go's no major complications but need icsi- just seem to be running out of time now. I am a low responder to maximum doses of stim drugs.
Thanks if you're able to reply
Jingle


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear Jingle,

Not sure where you are looking.  It seems most of the outside UK clinics will let you try to about 42-43 with your own eggs but that of course depends on all your tests and examinations whether they would recommend it.  As they are not so worried about getting top rankings on PG rates ( like with HFEA in UK) they are more willing to treat over 40s.
For inside UK I am sure you will get others that will (must) know of some clinics that will help if there are any.
Good luck.


----------



## jingle (Nov 10, 2004)

Dear b123 
Thanks for your reply -will keep up research
Jingle


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi the clinic i use treates people upto 45+ so long as you respond to drugs ect please feel free to contact me for more info im 42


----------



## sarahz (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello - I'm with the Bridge Clinic in London under an egg donor programme as 46 when started treatment.  Would recommend them.  All the very best, Saraz


----------



## LondonJax (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi,

I'm 43 years old and had two rounds of IVF with the Lister.  They didn't have a problem with my age and also help women with higher FSH levels, which is often (but not always) an issue when you're older as you probably know.

First round of IVF produced no eggs at all. 

Second round we got three eggs, 100% fertilisation and all three put back.  I'm now sitting here almost 19 weeks pregnant with a tickling feeling inside my tum as baby starts its first movements - nearly had me on the floor with laughter the other night.  

It can be done with a lot of luck and a great team.  If you do go with the Lister try to get Jaya Parekh as she is not only great with us older ladies but she has had IVF herself for her children so she understands what you're up against and will try everything she can to help you.  She put me on the lowest drug units she could legally for the down regging and the highest for stimming for our second round as she was convinced the lack of eggs was because my body was already supressing my hormones without the drugs helping.  It seems to have worked! 


Good luck

Jackie x


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm 43 years old and also went with the Lister.  They didn't have a problem with my age and although they are supposed to help women with higher FSH levels, they said to me that my only option was DE.

Anyone know why that should be?

Michelle x


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

me!!! said:


> hi the clinic i use treates people upto 45+ so long as you respond to drugs ect please feel free to contact me for more info im 42


Hi
I know this is an old post - could you advise me which clinic you used?
many thanks
K


----------



## FS (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I was treated at the ACU (UCH) after just turning 41.  I am a sub-optimal responder to max stimms (although, at the time I'd never had a high FSH reading), but the ACU were still prepared to give it a try.  They were, however, less than enthusiastic about my third (and final) cycle with them.  All three failed.

I'm now at the ARGC, and they too treat older women.  As someone in a previous post has said, these clinics will agree to help older women, but only as long as FSH readings aren't too high, and as long as you have a reasonable response to other tests (eg ovarian stress test/clomid challenge test).

FS


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dear Jacki,
I read with interest that you are pregnant at 43years with the Lister. I too am at the Lister and have had 2 unsuccessful IVF treatments there and 3 in total. I had both my tubes removed in September which might be the reason why I wasn't successful It has made me rather fearful of starting another treatment so I am presently seeing Madame Zhai for Traditonal Chinese medicine and acupuncture and she recommended that I get my body into shape since she thinks my energy is low. So I will begin IVF in May and really hope that it works this time so anyway I just wanted to say that I need imspiration and HOPE because now I am a slave to IVF ( being tubeless ) . Do you mind telling me more about your experiences and drug protocol etc?
Cheers,
Suki


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

i'm debating the lister and the lady (jaya paresh?) who everyone seems to mention as being very sympathetic. 

go somewhere where they do lots of cycles for older women if you are a typical lower responder or somewhere more appropriate if lucky enough to be a higher responder. 

good luck


----------

